# Best Ice Fishing Line



## pheasantphool (Nov 30, 2007)

Flaming Gorge fishing reports suggest having a no stretch line for jigging for macs. What exactly is a no stretch line and which one do you guys/gals prefer?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I use Magna Thin all year round.
It's great line with very low stretch.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Any type of braided ice line is low stretch. We use Polar Ice 40# in the winter on the rod used for TMs. I'll be spooling up a tip-up with Polar Ice. And during the soft water we use Power Pro super braid for.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Any type of braided ice line is low stretch. We use Polar Ice 40# in the winter on the rod used for TMs. I'll be spooling up a tip-up with Polar Ice. And during the soft water we use Power Pro super braid for.


Have you gals caught any muskies through the ice this year? (or heard of any being caught through the ice?)


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

STEVO said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> > Any type of braided ice line is low stretch. We use Polar Ice 40# in the winter on the rod used for TMs. I'll be spooling up a tip-up with Polar Ice. And during the soft water we use Power Pro super braid for.
> ...


Not yet been trying like the dickens though. Fish'n partner (fish'n off the bottom for Perch) first time on PV had something hit her lure and it was the reel peeling off line...so who knows.

Yep I've seen one post on another forum of a guy fish'n PV for Perch got a nice 38" TM on the ice. Saw the photos...nice look'n TM chunky and healty per the photo. Lure was a tiny ice fly and fought the beast for 15 minutes per the post.

Also LH2 has had several but they've busted off or came unbottoned. We're on the quest and maybe just maybe at Grandpa D's PV Perch Party someone will get one and be able to get it on the hard deck for a photo op.

We're trying trust me...but not being mobile...trolling and casting makes it rather a stationary fish'n experience. :wink: :wink:


----------

